# Ten great BMWs on eBay - Just in time for the holidays



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

The holidays are coming up quick! If you are looking to score a new ride for the occasion, or maybe you are looking for that last minute gift, there are a ton of German options with blue and white roundels to pick from. Below is an eclectic mix of rather nice BMWs, all from eBay, all set to end before the Holidays. Pick up a couple to save on shipping. Click on the pics to check out the auctions.

*2011 M3 Sedan *

Still have a spot in your heart for the V8, this one can be yours before Christmas.



*2011 1M #375 of 740*

Been looking for a 1M? This one looks very clean and has covered just 15k miles!



*2001 325i Sedan*

Very clean E46, could make a great daily driver or project car.



*1991 BMW 850i*

I've always loved the look of the 8 Series and this one really stands out. 6 speed manual, CSI Body Kit, AC Schnitzer wheels, clean!



*1988 528e*

A clean classic that***8217;s rust free.



*2014 BMW i3*

Looking to go electric for Christmas? This 2014 i3 can make that happen.



*1974 BMW 2002*

A great track car or vintage racer. Add it to your Christmas list, there's still time!



*2014 BMW 4 Series Coupe*

Stunning 428i in Melbourne Red.



*2014 M6 Coupe*

The BMW M TwinPower Turbo V-8 gives you 560-hp too play with and it only has 1,500 miles.



*2014 BMW i8*

Why wait for an i8, you can lock this Protonic blue model down before Christmas!


----------



## bmcarmody (Sep 7, 2014)

Luv that 850i. Still think the e38 is the best looking car on the road.


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

Some nice iron! N4S


----------



## GeorgeBush234 (Jan 31, 2012)

These car remind me of the mid 80's generations.
For those ESL 3 students should know what i'm talking about.


----------



## ChuckyVee (Dec 23, 2013)

Nice!

The '74 2002 is my fav!


----------

